# Foto folgendermaßen verändern



## lunatikk (14. November 2007)

Hi alle zusammen.
Bin wirklich froh so ein tolles forum gefunden zu haben und habe gleich mal paar tutorials durchgemacht.

ich habe vor mir ein t-shirt zu bedrucken. dazu wollte ich folgendes wissen:

Ihr alle kennt bestimmt das "foto" von che guevara:

http://www.ituniv.se/~klangm//wrote/images/che1.jpg

es ist praktisch nur ein scharz weis bild.

ich hätte gerne folgendes foto in dem selben stil:

http://www.swissguns.ch/galeries/gens/saddam.htm

also saddam, mit oder ohne ak, jedoch ohne die leute im hintergrund, im selben stil wie che.

Wie krieg ich das hin? weis jemand ob es da ein tutorial gibt? ich konnte keins finden aber ich wusste auch nicht so genau wie bzw. wonach ich genau suchen sollte.
habe bisschen in photoshop herumgespielt, jedoch mit keinem zufriedenstellenden ergebnis.

wäre toll wenn mir jemand helfen könnte,


lg

Ramona


----------



## Ex1tus (14. November 2007)

Hi Ramona,

probier es doch mal so: Stelle das Bild auf Graustufen. Dann rufe die Tonwertkorrektur auf, und gebe bei Tonwertspreizung: "105""1,00""107" ein (ohne ""). Wenn du die Leute weghaben willst, dann schneide sie zuvor mit dem Pixellasso oder Pfadtool weg. Oder wenn du faul bist , dann danach mit dem Zauberstab.


----------



## janoc (14. November 2007)

Geht um ein paar Mausklick schneller: Bild – Anpassen – Schwellenwert


----------



## Ex1tus (14. November 2007)

Ahh, kannte ich noch garnicht.


----------



## ikon (14. November 2007)

Hi,

oder mit http://www.mehdiplugins.com/english/finethreshold.htm (funktioniert nur im RGB und Graustufen Modus). Man kann natürlich auch die Abpausfunktion in Illustrator benutzen.

ikon


----------



## lunatikk (14. November 2007)

Hi, Vielen Dank für die prompten Antworten!

Ich hab ein wenig herumgespielt und das hier ist dabei rausgekommen:

http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/2629/s1ms9.jpg

bzw. dieser Link:

http://img405.imageshack.us/my.php?image=s1ms9.jpg

(hoffe die links gehen :-| )

Ich habe das finethreshhold Plugin heruntergeladen, wo kann ich dieses auswählen?
Sorry, bin absolute Anfängerin in PS.

Nun habe ich noch eine wichtige Frage. Ich möchte ein T-Shirt für einen Freund mit diesem Motiv drucken lassen. Die Grafik muss jedoch als Vektorgrafik vorhanden sein. Ändert sich dann etwas an dem Bild?
Wie kann man in PS Grafiken in Vektorgrafiken konvertieren?

liebe Grüße


Ramona


----------



## lunatikk (15. November 2007)

hat denn keiner eine idee?

lg

ramona


----------



## Ex1tus (15. November 2007)

In Illustrator nachmalen.... es geht, denk ich, auch in ps mit dem pfadwerkzeug, aber das weiß ich jetzt nicht.


----------



## hierbavida (15. November 2007)

PS rastert Vektorgrafiken! Pixelbilder in Vektorformat gespeichert (zB EPS) sind immer pixelig.
CS3 bietet erstmals mit Smartobjekte an, Vektorgrafiken zu erhalten, ohne zu rastern. 

Jedoch ein gerastertes Bild in Vektor zu überführen gelingt nicht. Habe dies in der Vergangenheit viel mit unterschiedlichen Programmen versucht. 
Vorschlag von @ikon erscheint mir am Besten. In Illustrator, Freehand oder CorelDraw das Bild "platzieren" und auf neuen Ebenen das Bild abpausen.

Unterschied zwischen Pixel- und Vektorbild ist, das Pixelbild besteht aus einzelnen Bildpunkten mit feinen Farbunterschieden; ein Vektorbild besteht aus mathematisch berechneten Kurven, deren Rand und Flächen mit Farbe gefüllt wird. Deshalb kann ein Vektorbild ohne Qualtitätsverluste auf jeden Maßstab vergrößert werden.
sh. PS-Hilfe

hierbavida


----------



## ink (15. November 2007)

Also wie erklärt in Schwarz/Weiß Bild umwandeln...
und falls Corel Draw irgendwo rumliegt, kann man dafür dieses Vektorisierungstool
Corel Trace (hieß doch so oder?!) nutzen.
Hatt man nette Vektorgrafik zum herumspielen...

Und die PlugIns musst du in den entsprechenden Ordner packen und unter Effekte confused: korrigiert mich bitte) aufrufen...

der immo


----------



## janoc (15. November 2007)

für lunatikk reicht wahrscheinlich das hier: http://vectormagic.stanford.edu/


----------

